# themes for inc2 running ADW launcher



## ALDO101T (May 4, 2012)

IS it possible to get any themes for milestone 5 for vivow using ADW launcher EX??


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You can use any adw launcher themes you like, they all work. As far as everything else goes: if there's a AOKP m5 theme for the incredible 2, then you can use it.


----------



## ALDO101T (May 4, 2012)

haven't found one yet


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

ADW themes: search the market, there's plenty.
Inc2 AOKP m5 themes: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21745-11-devicesthemed-aokp-%E2%96%91%E2%8B%AE-aokpcb-r1-nightlies-rom-%E2%8B%AE%E2%96%91-circuit-board-theme-built-from-m5-source/ (only one I could find)


----------



## ALDO101T (May 4, 2012)

OKEY DOKEY,Thanks


----------

